# GROUND ZERO: (so far....!)



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone who wonders "What is a bomb?" need only look at the following photo. This is an image of the first wave of an atomic blast!! And there's more damage expected today!! (and Monday....and Tuesday!!) 

I pray that my defenses are sufficient!! I was even forced to obtain an additional cooler! (Anyone who is going to get bombed; be advised that you better know how to make a coolerdor, and have one ready to go!!!)

I am still speechless......this is just too much. What an amazing bunch of people.....

Check this initial blast:



(FYI: the album at this site is not mine......so if you browse thourgh it, the guy in the blue shirt is not me......!!!  He's the one who brought over the camera...you'll notice that he got paid rather handsomely for his help....a nice fat bag of stogies!!!...)


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Holy shnikeys!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Link don't work for me.....


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Link don't work for me.....


same here!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Link don't work for me.....


Me either


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

same here dude


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

no link here either


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

i got nothin here but congrats


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I just clicked on it. and it worked instantly. 

I trust it worked for gargamel, based on his reaction!!!!

How come it works for me and him and no one else??

HELP!! Anyone know how to fix???? Or is it caused by too many people trying to view at once?.......Again: HELP!!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Didn't work for me, either -


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Didn't work for me either.I want to see the devistation.

A bomb of that magnatude surely had to be caught on film


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Lets try this link David?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/derekn33/album?.dir=/32b7&.src=ph


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats awesome!!!

Gotta make you happy!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> Lets try this link David?
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/derekn33/album?.dir=/32b7&.src=ph


Nice job Frank, WOW, what a mess of tasty smokes!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

radar said:


> Nice job Frank, WOW, what a mess of tasty smokes!


Thanks Gary, I was hoping that would work..


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

That isn't a bomb, that is armageddon itself in cigar form.

CONGRATS!


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

thats insane !!!!! :w


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

That looks like the evidence table on an episode of C.S.I.!!! Bloody hell!!


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just as I expected..Huge bomb!!! Wow!! 

Top Notch!!!

Like Christmas morning when you were 8 yrs old


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, trust me.....It's more thatn just Christmas......it's like all your birthdays rolled into one!!! it's like I've been reborn in the form aof a huge smoking torpedo!!!

The amazing part is that the bombiong is not over yet. I've received word that more landed today, asn some more are expected next week. It's an all-out non-stop blitzkreig!!! 

You should all open up each person's individual bomb, ans see the smokes that each person sent (they're lableled.....) and please note teh happy sack that the Grape Ape (my friend ) is holding up......

That drunk, goofy-looking bastard in the striped sweater is none other than the incredible putt-sinking, stogie stinking, gorilla golfer. My apologies.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Boom, all right, enjoy them for the next 
..................................................year maybe


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad to see the first collateral damage, and glad to hear the nuclear strikes are still forthcoming! Enjoy David!!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I (the self proclaimed - cunning linguist  ) am left with no words to describe what I have seen. You have enough smokes to open up a small boutique. Though I don't know you that well, those pictures tell me what an awesome guy you must be. To recieve a bounty like that is awesome. I am very happy for you and I know for a fact each of those smokes will taste that much better because they were bestowed upon you by people that think you're awesome. Congrats again!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations. Hole moly, How did they deliver all that? hehehe.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

congrats man! i know you never expected this, but you got it! hope all works out, and you don't try to smoke them all at once!!!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats, better start smokin


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!!! That house is inhabitol for 50 years


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Keep posting pics! I'd like to see all the damage.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I got a short repreive from the steel rain from above on Saturday. No bombs exploded. It gives the imbedded reporters time to regroup before the next wave hits! it also gives me time to further strengthen the mailbox, and prepare the mailman for another attack. His back was hurting as he strained to make his way to the front door last week. I do hope he can hold out....poor guy....never saw it coming. (Of course, neither did I!! ...At least I can go inside and cower behind some sturdy furniture while the shells explode)........He can run in his little white smoke-mobile (shameless reference to the Pope-mobile) but he cannot hide from the curtain of carnage inflicted by the Brotherhood!!!

Maybe I should pass along a smoke for him.....!! 

He asked me on Thursday if I'd been hittin' ebay.....I told him "No, this is all free stuff that some friends are sending me...." He said "Wow, you gotta lotta friends!! And apparently good ones, too...." 
I couldn't have agreed more......!!

You should've seen me, though:
I don't know if any of you have seen that commercial for Netflix (I think....or some mail-order game company...not sure) where the guy is peeking through the blinds with this silly, goofy grin on his face, eagerly anticipating the arrival of the postman. He runs to the door, flings it open, and grabs the package from the mailman...ripping it open like a little kid.....Well.....that was me...... :r (unfortunately.....) 
I couldn't help but laught at myself....and the wife did, too!! She said I was acting like a 5 year old at Christmas time!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*WOW!!*

Now that's a major bombing run.
I'm impressed with the comraderie here on CS & it looks like you're getting your wish for some of those Havanas.

Uniputt, you better clear the rubble pronto. More's on the way (incl. a package with a blockbuster Monte A, I hear  )!!

Keep those pictures coming. I'd love to see the final damage.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

That's Way Too Cool, Mo!!!  

I've been dying to try one of those.....!!

I have enlisted the Army's corps of engineers to assist in the mop-up maneuvers. They are working fervently through the weekend to clear the area. I am hopeful that by Monday morning, as the planes take to the air, we will be able to sustain further damage. 
Word in the field is that some serious firepower is being unleashed for the next wave of attacks!! 

They must've gotten word that the bomb crater is showing activity!! 

(Me thinks that they spotted the glowing ember of a fine quality stogie from above.......!!!) :w


----------



## Rockyborn (Mar 23, 2005)

That is unbelievable!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Just an update: Got home last night around 7:30 and found the air raid sirens were still going off.....(You'd figure the wife would have learned how to silence them after all the bombing that we've been subject to!!)

Anyhow, there was yet another white postal bin with the all-to-familiar red/white/blue ticking time bombs in it......

6 more bombs detonated last night!!!!! 

I think more are still expected today and tomorrow.....!!
I am simply blown away.....it's truly rendered me speechless!! All of you have no idea how touched I am by this huge outpouring of generosity. My wife watches as I open the packages, and we are both dumbfounded....it has restored our faith in humanity!!! (There actually are nice people in the world....who would have thought...!! naturally, and no surprise, they're cigar smokers... )

I'll try to post pics this weekend after all the fallout clears and the area is safe to go back into! I'll take an idividual picture of each person's bomb like last time.....Only this time, I'll forego the attempt at individual postings, and just show a link to the album. Being computer illiterate sucks.....!!!

When the dust settles, this is going to be one helluva bombing run.....(still wondering if it is some kind of a record.....).

I had planned to post a picture of all the cigars sent in one pic, but that's going to be impossible...now that I've smoked a few, and given some to the Grape Ape! The picture will still be amazing, though!! 

Stand by for all the grizzly details!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

lol, thats too funny


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I took pictures of the second wave of attacks last night. All I can say is 

WOW!!! 

I used Grape Ape's camera again, and he should have another album posted shortly so everyone can see the final tally of the damage. 

It is quite extensive! (Not that I mind, however.....!!!)


So stand by for the final pitures of the devastion......!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay everyone.....here is the final (I think!!!) tally of the most incredible bombing run I've ever heard of. Please take the time to look at each individual bomb to see what each person sent. It is most impressive!!!!

Again, thanks go out to Grape Ape for hosting the photos....he's the one in the blue shirt!!!

By my count, I think that 250 cigars were sent in total. There were Cubans in there, too!! This has got to be some sort of record.....!! Heck, Gregg [ (909) ] even sent me some ProV1 golf balls.....and they ain't cheap either-for all you non-golfers, that little sleeve of 3 balls retails for $12!!

I've said it before...and it bears repeating.....I am totally flabbergasted by the generousity....I am still blown away. Thank each and every one of you SO VERY MUCH......I just don't know what else to say! This place really IS "the bomb!!"

Check out the final damage here:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/derekn33/album?.dir=/32b7&.src=ph&.tok=phMtVxCBWoW2qcRI

Comments welcome, of course!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL dude. F. Lerylel is me and its Erick Lengyel LOL hope you enjoy them


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> LOL dude. F. Lerylel is me and its Erick Lengyel LOL hope you enjoy them


I just copied the address label the best I could.....it honestly looked like F. Lerylel!!!

Thanks again, I appreciate it!!

(Please check the pictures, everybody....I had a "mystery bomb" with no name. ( I'd like to give credit where it's due!!!)


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow what generocity.....This makes me smile, as I see it made you Uniputt. Now this is a way you do a bombing run. Congrats

PM sent


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> I just copied the address label the best I could.....it honestly looked like F. Lerylel!!!
> 
> Thanks again, I appreciate it!!
> 
> (Please check the pictures, everybody....I had a "mystery bomb" with no name. ( I'd like to give credit where it's due!!!)


yea i tend to write in chicken scratch


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

That is what I call a bombing run! Brings a tear to my eye... :r


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

That is incredible.

Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!

I too have tears in my eyes.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Brotherly Love! True spirit comes shining through! What a beautiful thing to see.


----------

